# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio hangs at splash screen



## DinahKay (Sep 20, 2011)

Having to use my old desktop Sony Vaio PCV-RZ30cg while I work on a problem with my laptop. Had it working fine, but suddenly it's freezing at the Sony logo splash screen and will not load Bios. I have tried pressing F8 or F9 during separate start up attempts, but nothing helps. Any suggestions? Is this perhaps a harddrive failure? Should I post in a different section?

While still under warranty, I had the primary drive on this computer replaced. Is there a history of that with this particular model?

Thanks for any help.
Dinah Kay

PS: I'm having to use my iPad to access the forum right now.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio hangs at splash screen*

Hi Dinah and welcome to TSF 

Was there anything changed before this started to happen? No hardware upgrade or replaced??


----------



## DinahKay (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio hangs at splash screen*

Thanks so much for your reply. It made me stop and think, and I remembered that much earlier I had copied some files to this computer from my external hard drive and forgotten not only to disconnect them, but to turn off the external hard drive before rebooting the computer. The external hard drive was in standby mode, so I had forgotten about it. I don't usually have a reason to connect it to the Sony desktop PC. 

Problem solved! Delighted it was so simple, even if I should have thought of it myself. 

Thanks again, 
Dinah Kay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio hangs at splash screen*

Glad you got it worked out.


----------

